# hat das XMG A723 MXM ?



## Rommels (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute in der Überschrift steht ja berreits meine Frage 0-o..

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Notebook anschaffen womit ich auch bei Freunden BF4 und GTA5 Zocken kann da neue Notebooks viel zu teuer sind will ich mir eins von Ebay zulegen.

Es hat einen i7 4900qm
24gb Ram
250gb SSD
750GB HDD 
GTX 765M

Das Problem welches ich habe ich dachte das Notebook ist das P723 und nicht A723.. Wo man nach bedarf eine 2te GPU dazu stecken darf oder die GPU einfach Austauscht.. 
Um mein Problem an zu reden hat das A723 MXM ? ich habe gelesen die Modelle mit der 765m haben kein MXM das macht mich jetzt etwas Stutzig..
Weil ich würde das gerät gerne länger als noch 2 Jahre verwänden wollen.. 

Danke im vorraus   PS: Sorry für die Grauenvolle Rechtschreibung


----------



## flotus1 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ganz unabhängig davon ob es nun MXM hat oder nicht: Neue MXM-Grafikkarten sind schwer zu bekommen und kosten ein Vermögen, ich wage zu bezweifeln dass du mit einem gebrauchten Notebook und einer neuen Grafikkarte ein Schnäppchen machst.
Zumal du auch bedenken musst dass du mit einem Gebrauchten früher oder später ohne Garantie da stehst, und das kann unter Umständen zur echten Kostenfalle werden.


----------



## Rommels (30. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hole das Notebook persönlich ab und ich würde in 2jahren auf ne gtx960m wechseln oder 1 höher dan werden die auch für 300 zu haben sein.. um ein notebook mit einer gtx965m zu bekommen müsste ich bestimmt 1300 euronen hinblättern.. und ich schraube öfter an Lappis rum also notfalls kann ich auch was defektes austauschen. Also du sagst ist eher eine unkluge idee aber Preislich macht es schon was aus  770€ würde mich der A723 Kosten ich denke der Preis ist Fair oder was sagt ihr ? überteuert ?


----------



## flotus1 (30. Oktober 2015)

Der Preis klingt natürlich verlockend bei der Ausstattung, zumindest falls es MXM hat.
Aber ich überlasse das Feld dann lieber den Experten für Gaming-Notebooks.


----------



## Rommels (30. Oktober 2015)

Habe mal soeben in einer grp. in facebook angefragt da meinte jemand es ist MXM3-B


----------



## iTzZent (30. Oktober 2015)

> Bei der Bestellung und der *Konfiguration* der Notebooks XMG A523 und A723 kann die Nvidia GeForce GTX 765M nicht gegen ein anderes Modell getauscht werden. Dafür kann der Kunde bei den Intel Haswell-Prozessoren neben einem Intel Core i7-4700MQ auch den Core i7-4702MQ, Core i7-4800MQ oder Core i7-4900MQ ordern. Darüber hinaus verfügen beide Serien über ein mattes *95%-Gamut-Display* mit erweitertem Farbraum und *Full-HD*-Auflösung.



Quelle: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Schenk...mit-Haswell-und-GeForce-GTX-765M.93593.0.html


----------



## Rommels (30. Oktober 2015)

Das hatte ich auch schon gelesen. heißt das die GPU ist aufgelötet ? oder einfach nur das XMG dort keine stärken GPUS zur Konfikuration anbietet ?

bzw. ist das ein Fehkauf ? den die Konfikuration ist doch super aber ich werde das Notebook in 2 Jahren mangels GPU leistung ja abhacken


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2015)

Ein Bild vom Mainboard:
https://www.ipc-computer.de/largeim...henker-XMG-A723-6AS-pId-8367764.jpg?addText=1
GPU ist aufgelötet.


----------



## Rommels (30. Oktober 2015)

Was eine *******.. das Notebook ist doch jetzt schon veraltet  Was sagt ihr ? Kaufen oder eher nicht oder gibt es eine bessere Alternative ? bzw. schnellere .. oder kennt ihr anderen ntebooks die älter sind gute leistung haben und MXM ?


----------



## acer86 (30. Oktober 2015)

Rommels schrieb:


> Was eine *******.. das Notebook ist doch jetzt schon veraltet  Was sagt ihr ? Kaufen oder eher nicht oder gibt es eine bessere Alternative ? bzw. schnellere .. oder kennt ihr anderen ntebooks die älter sind gute leistung haben und MXM ?



Z.b. Alienware M15x und M17x und M18x haben alle MXM slots, und auf ebay und in Web findet man umrüstkits bis zur 980M ist dort alles Möglich, beim M18xR2 und M18xR3 sind auch zwei Grafikkarten möglich.

Das M15X ist leider nur noch bis zur rsten Core i Generation gebaut wurden also für aktuelle GPU´s nicht mehr gut geeignet mit einer z.b. GTX770m laufen aber dort auch noch aktuelle spiele ganz angenehm.
Das M17X R3 oder R4 bieten sich hierfür geradezu an mit ihren Sandy Bridge oder Ivy Bridge CPU sind sie für aktuelle spiele schnell genug und lassen sich bis zur GTX980M aufrüsten.
Das M18X R2 oder R3 eignen sich gerade wen man SLI mit Aktuellen GPU´s fahren will, aber dan doch sehr kostspielig, Vorallem wen man günstig an an gut gebrauchtes Alienware kommt lohnt sich das umrüsten der Wiederverkaufswert gerade auf Ebay ist Enorm (Apple Phänomen)

MXM notebooks 3.0 and up


----------



## Rommels (30. Oktober 2015)

Ok aber son M17X bekommt man doch mit sicherheit erst ab 900€ und mxm kostet ja auch 4-700€ Ich will ja n gutes notebook was 1-2 jahre alt ist womit man zocken kann z.b. auf ultra bf4 mit 50FPS und das schaft ja die GTX765m Laut Videos usw .. Das Kotzt mich an lappis echt an das entweder das bios gesperrt ist die dinger gleich so viel wie n kleinwagen kosten oder die dinger aufgelötet sind ^^ also was denkt ihr oder du acer86 reicht das teil für die nechsten 2 jahre auf Max-Mittleren Settings ?


----------



## acer86 (31. Oktober 2015)

Rommels schrieb:


> Ok aber son M17X bekommt man doch mit sicherheit erst ab 900€ und mxm kostet ja auch 4-700€ Ich will ja n gutes notebook was 1-2 jahre alt ist womit man zocken kann z.b. auf ultra bf4 mit 50FPS und das schaft ja die GTX765m Laut Videos usw .. Das Kotzt mich an lappis echt an das entweder das bios gesperrt ist die dinger gleich so viel wie n kleinwagen kosten oder die dinger aufgelötet sind ^^ also was denkt ihr oder du acer86 reicht das teil für die nechsten 2 jahre auf Max-Mittleren Settings ?



ein kleiner tip Ebay ist nicht unbedingt der beste platz um ein Alienware zu kaufen, dort werden oft Mondpreise (apple preise) verlangt, aber klein anzeigen oder andere Quellen, lassen sich oft ein Schnäppchen machen, 

aber ein Beispiel wen du diesen kaufst: Alienware M17x R4 Gaming Notebook Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 | eBay
[url]http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alienware-17-R1-i7-4700MQ-8GB-RAM-GTX-765m-120GB-SSD-750GB-HDD-/291580790415?hash=item43e391c68f:g:B78AAOSwsB9WCO06
[/URL]
hast du eine 680M die ist so schnell wie eine 770M sollte also problemlos reichen für BF4.
oder etwas zeit nehmen und abwarten, manchmal kommen Alienware Notebooks bei ebay oder ebay klein anzeigen rein die zwar mit Großen I7 Cpu´s bestellt wurden sind aber nur mit der Grund GPU damals einer GTX650M die bekommt man günstig teilweise ab 500€ da lohnt aufrüsten, oder halt ein Neues Notebook kaufen oder auf Raten, oder noch billiger ein Richtigen PC.


----------



## Rommels (31. Oktober 2015)

Also nen richtigen PC habe ich ja berreit mit ner GTX980 ^^ ich will halt was für unterwechs wo man mal BF4 und GTA V Spielen kann ^^  Ja ich kaufe immer auf kleinanzeigen weil die Leute da meist nen zu niedrigen Preis setzen..
Ich dachte wie gesagt ich kaufe das P723 da hätte man sli machen "können" oder einfach die GPU austauschen können. Naja ich will es jetzt halt trotzdem Kaufen das doofe st jetzt ist auch noch die Tastatur hintergrundbeleuchtung weg gefllen..
Verstehe den Käufer auch nicht mit einer GTX765m einen i7 4900qm einbauen zu lasen war das jetzt richtig so ? mit dem Deutsch


----------



## Rommels (31. Oktober 2015)

Hey das sind grade mal 50€ mehr..  Und die GPU ist schneller und vor allem austauschbar.. Und das teil hat eine Tastaturbeleuchtung  Was mir halt sorgen macht ist die Breite aber das muss man wohl in Kauf nehmen


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2015)

Du bist dir hoffentlich darüber im Klaren das solche Dinger eigentlich Desktop-Replacements sind und nicht wirklich dafür gedacht sind Spazieren getragen zu werden.
Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall einen Rucksack empfehlen, mit einer einfachen Umhängetasche bekommst du garantiert Haltungsschäden.
Auf Akku spielen kannst du auch vergessen, da sollte immer eine Steckdose in der Nähe sein.


----------



## Rommels (31. Oktober 2015)

Ja ne wollte damit keine Spaziergänge machen  .. Ich habe nen Stabielen Rucksack den mein Notebook wiegt auch schon gute 6KG Inkl. Netzteiel..  Mir ist es halt nur wichtig das ich was habe was sich schnell einpacken lässt um bei Freunden zu Zocken ohne das man noch einen Bildschirm einpacken muss und sonstigen Kram.. Und da ich mal öfter in der Heimat bin und dan dort meist 1 Woche bleibe brauche ich definitiv eine Lösung und Alienware auch wenn ich sone Großen Marken Hasse wie die Pesst scheint ja jetzt die einzige Marke zu sein die den MXM Tausch Frei hat bzw. wo die anderen Karten nicht im Bios Gesperrt sind.  Ich denke mal auch XMG wird da nicht günstiger sein. Alienware M17X Gamer Notebook - 17,3" - Intel i7 - 12GB RAM - 1TB in Berlin - Prenzlauer Berg | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen den würde ich mir sonst zulegen ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2015)

Die Schenker sind auch alle nicht gesperrt.
Bzw. alle die als Grundgerüst Clevo verwenden.


----------



## Rommels (31. Oktober 2015)

Ja Leider sind die Alienware dinger so Fett wie n Ziegelstein ich nenne ihn Zieglie  .. Also Was sagt ihr zu dem Link oben ? Faires angebot oder ? SSD muss noch ergänzt werden bissl die GPU Takten dan isse so schnel wie die 680m und wenns zu larm wird einfach ne  gtx 9xx m rein ballern so wie es alle sagen gibt es ja keine Sperren was ja echt ein Vorteiel ist und die Ivy Bridge generation macht es ja noch ne weile denke ich der i7 3630qm reicht hoffentlich für alles aber ich denke mal das Passt soll ja nur halb so schnell wie mein PC sein mal zum vergelcih men PC: i7 3770k 4,5Ghz, GTX 980 MSI OC 1505Mhz, 8GB Ram Geil Leggera,120GB SSD ADATA SX900, 1TB WD, Gigabyte GAZ77X-UD3H Rev:1.2 ... an die GTX 980 will ich nicht rann kommen es reicht mir schon das ding so schnell wie die Desktop GTX 660 läuft das hat bei GTA V in Ultra für 30-60FPS gerreicht...


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2015)

Rommels schrieb:


> Ja Leider sind die Alienware dinger so Fett wie n Ziegelstein ich nenne ihn Zieglie  .. Also Was sagt ihr zu dem Link oben ? Faires angebot oder ? SSD muss noch ergänzt werden bissl die GPU Takten dan isse so schnel wie die 680m und wenns zu larm wird einfach ne  gtx 9xx m rein ballern



Theoretisch.
Praktisch sind die stärkeren MXM sauteuer, da kann man sich teilweise schon ein neues Notebook holen.
Es muss auch nicht gesagt sein das alle TDP-Klassen den gleichen Kühler haben, bei MSI und Clevo werden teilweise andere Kühler für unterschiedliche GPU`s verwendet.
Die aktuelle GTX 980M zum Beispiel hat auch ein extra Stromkabel was ich so noch nie bei einem MXM-Modul gesehen hab.


----------



## Rommels (31. Oktober 2015)

Ja wen dan würde ich die gtx 675m erst in 1-2 jahren austauschen dan ist die gtx 970m auch günstiger geworden ^^


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es mit nem MSI GT60/GT70 ? Die bekommt man schon für recht wenig Geld und die fressen eigentlich alle Grafikkarten... ich habe in meinem GT70 alleine schon folgende Grafikkarten verwendet : GTX670M 1.5GB, GTX675MX 2 und 4GB, GTX770M 3GB, GTX870M 3GB und aktuell ist eine GTX880M 8GB von Dell verbaut  Alle bis auf die GTX670M laufen mit der gleichen Heatpipe. Selbst die aktuelle Maxwell Generation GTX970M und GTX980M laufen tadellos im GT60/GT70, da muss nur die Heatpipe minimal modifiziert werden. Die Karten zu wechseln ist kinderleicht...


----------



## Rommels (1. November 2015)

Das hört sich echt supr an  ich schaue mal nach dankeschön

Edit: okey auf kleinnzegen finde ich nur den 70iger und nur ab 800.. ich denke mal mit dem M17x (R3-4) mache ich nichts falsch.. Haupsach i7 3.gen und Freiflug für "fast" alle M GPUS

EditEdit: wobei das GT70 ja schon die 4te Gen Intel hat.. was ja noch ein Stück zukunftssicherer ist aber ich weis ja intels verbesserung zur vorgänger version beträgt ca.15%


----------



## iTzZent (1. November 2015)

Wenn GT70, dann auf mind. ein 2OC (GTX770M), 2OD (GTX780M), 2PC (GTX870M), 2PE (GTX880) oder halt nen 2QD (GTX970M), denn die besitzen alle samt das MS-1763 Mainboard und somit den Haswell Support. Des weiteren hat MSI beim MS-1763 die Lüftersteuerung massiv verändert, so das die Geräte auch im IDLE Betrieb nahezu lautlos sind.

Du kannst dich auch nach den baugleichen Medion Erazer Modellen X7825 & X7826 (GTX770M), X7827 (GTX780M), X7829 & X7830 (GTX870M), X7831 (GTX880M), X7833 (GTX970M), X7835 (GTX980M). Da gibt es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zu den GT70 Modellen. Man kann sogar das GT70 Bios auf diesen Geräten verwenden. Hier muss man allerdings genauer hinschauen, denn Medion hat die Geräte auch teilweise mit HD+ Displays verkauft.

Da haust die GPU raus, verkaufst sie für ca. 150-200Euro und holst dir für 400-500Euro ne 880M oder ne 970M.

Hier mal ein schönes Beispiel: Gamer Laptop top Zustand Medion Erazer X7825 Full HD in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Heilbronn | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

CPU Intel Core i7 4700MQ 2,4 Ghz
RAM 16 GB
VGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX770M 3GB
HDD 1 TB, SSD 128 GB
DVDRW Blu Ray Player / Multi Standard DVDRW
LAN 10/100/1000 MBit/s, WLAN 8025.11n
Display 17,3 Zoll, 43,94 cm FullHD
Back 3x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1 HDMI out, 1x VGA out, Web Cam 3 MP
Akku 9 Cell
OS Windows 8 (64b)
Cyberlink Power2Go
Cyberlink PowerDVD


----------



## Rommels (1. November 2015)

Hey das sieht mega gut aus ich habe da noch ein Alienware M17x R4 in aussicht 500€ wenn da ne gute ivy bridge drinnen sitzt und ne halbwegs gute GPU reicht das ja .. sonst ist der von kleinnzeigen meine nechste Kaufüberlegung wobei ich das design vom GT70 überhaupt nicht mag.. Aber das Erazor hat immerhin nen Mattes Display das ist sehr gut ^^ sind die Tastaturen auch Beleuchtet ?  Das wäre mit ein hauptgrund .. Ich hasse es im Dunklen nichts zu sehen


----------



## iTzZent (1. November 2015)

Das GT70 gibt es auch nur mit nem matten Display. Das Keyboard ist beim Erazer blau beleuchtet, auf dem Displaycover leuchtet denn das Erazer Logo auch in blau.

Für 500Euro nen Alienware M17x R4 ? Das klingt nach nem Schnäppchen... wem dieses Monster gefällt... denn es wiegt schliesslich 1Kg wie ein schon recht klobiges und dickes GT70


----------



## Rommels (1. November 2015)

Du meinst wohl 4,4kg ^^ Naja wenn das M17x keine GPU mehr drinnen hat und kein Ram dan gehe ich zum Erazer für 700 das passt genau in mein Buget.. naja mal schauen n LKW Fahrer verkauft das der von PCs nicht so viel ahnung hat deswegen weis er mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht was den das M17 wert ist naja mal schauen ob ich da ein Schnäpchien mache  der Hammer währe wenn in dem M17 ne gtx680m werkelt das wäre nen jackpot  Mir ist halt wichtig das dit Keyboard beleuchtet ist RGB wäre natürlich richtig gut muss aber nicht aber ich überlege echt die 200 mehr aus zu geben da Hassewell ^^ ist halt zukunftssicher es reicht ja wenn da ne MidEnd Graka rein kommt habe ja zum zoocken meinen PC naja ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (1. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Schenker sind auch alle nicht gesperrt.
> Bzw. alle die als Grundgerüst Clevo verwenden.



Wäre mir neu, damit mein P150EM die Maxwell-GPUs problemlos (d.h. das Notebook erkennt die GPU im BIOS auch (ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das auch für die Funktion von Optimus wichtig ist) und/oder benötigt keinen inf-gemoddeten Treiber) unterstützt brauche ich ein gemoddetes BIOS sowie ein spezielles VBIOS (sowas bieten verschiedene Händler aber einglück inklusive passender Kühllösungen an...). Gibt es Einglück als Free-/Donationware... 

Genau die CLEVO-Notebooks sind da meines Wissens nach ziemlich restriktiv. 

MXM-GPUs verfallen mit der Zeit übrigens kaum im Wert. Selbst GTX660M-GPUs kosten immernoch um die 220€. Ohne Zoll und MWst...
Damit so mal so Preisvorstellungen bekommst: Eurocom VGA

Beachte, die angegebenen Preise sind kanadische Dollar. 700 CAD entsprechen dabei etwa 540USD...


----------



## Abductee (1. November 2015)

Warum sollten die Clevos restriktiv sein?
Die werden nackig verkauft (ohne CPU+GPU) und von den jeweiligen Händlern in allen möglichen Varianten angeboten.
Bios kann man direkt von Clevo runterladen ohne Händlerbranding.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. November 2015)

Na, da kannst du dich ja mal nach älteren Notebooks wie meinem XMG P502/CLEVO P150EM erkundigen. Da läuft wiegesagt wirklich ohne Mod-BIOS (und nein, da reicht nicht das originale CLEVO-BIOS) keine Maxwell-GPU. Maximal und offziell von CLEVO bzw. deren BIOS unterstützt läuft da eine GTX880M drin... Das Notebook wurde ursprünglich mit Kepler-GPUs der 6er-Reihe auf den Markt gebracht und maximal mit 8er-Keplern verkauft. Eurocom hat mein Barebone zwar mal mit Maxwell-GPUs angeboten, allerdings haben diese dafür auch mit dem BIOS-Modder PREMA kooperiert. 

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es in einigen Jahren mit den aktuellen Modellen ähnlich aussieht. Schließlich will CLEVO ja auch neue Barebones verkaufen. 
Weiterhin besteht dann ja noch das Problem mit der Kühllösung. Die alten Kühllösungen passen ja nur eher selten... 

Am unproblematischsten sind da meines Wissens nach tatsächlich MSI-Barebones. Für die MSI-Barebones werden sogar von MSI offiziell GPU-Upgrades angeboten, da kann dir aber iTzZent mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Rommels (1. November 2015)

Naja MSI und Erazor sind ja die Gleichen Barbones Laut ITzZent.. das dort sogar die Bios von MSI drauf Laufen .. Was mich Interessiert ob es das M17x R4 auch mit Hasewell gibt ^^ so an sich finde ich das Erazer X7825 sehr gut da Haswell und GPU "noch" frei austauschbar ich kann mir vorstellen das es ein Mod Bios von Prama nicht mal eben für 5€ gibt.. also von der Zkunftssicherheit wäre ja das Erazer X7825 bis jetzt am besten.. Das ist schon echt ne ******* mit den lappis wäre doch schön wenn man sich 1 Barbone kauft und halt auch neue Mobos raus kommen die genau so passgenau wie die alten sind und man so von der Ivy zu Skylake switchen könnte.. Aber gut alle Gaming Laptop hersteller sind da sehr Profit orientiert ^^ aber son Selbstbau Notebook wäre schon was feines


----------



## iTzZent (1. November 2015)

Das hat nichts mit den Notebookherstellern zu tun, das ist ehr das Problem von Intel... denn die verlangen für nahezu jede Prozessorgeneration einen neuen Chipsatz... Dadurch entstehen die Inkompatibilitäten der einzelnen Prozessorgenerationen.


----------



## Abductee (1. November 2015)

Was wiederrum ja nicht nur Nachteile hat, es kommen ja auch zum Beispiel neue Schnittstellen dazu.
USB 2.0 ist schon fast komplett verschwunden, mSATA wurde durch M.2 ersetzt, PCIE 3.0, etc..
Aktuell scheint USB 3.1 bei den Notebooks langsam zu kommen.
Der Stromverbrauch wurde auch stetig weniger, bzw. die iGPU deutlich stärker.

Immer den alten Sockel mitschlepppen sieht man ja aktuell bei AM3+.
Da gibts kaum Mainboards mit aktuellen Schnittstellen und wenn dann auch noch über einen extra Controller angebunden.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. November 2015)

Neu muss nicht zwangsweise besser sein... mSATA statt M.2 hätte es für 99% der Anwender gleichermaßen getan, USB3.0 hat nur für externe Speichergeräte eine Relevanz und bis USB3.1 auch nur ansatzweise eine Verbreitung und einen praktischen Nutzen hat (die allermeisten Rechner und vorallem sämtliche externe Speichergeräte mit der Ausnahme von USB3-Sticks (klein und teuer) wie z.B. externe Festplatten können aktuell ja nicht mal vernünftig USB3.0 auslasten... ) hat man eh einen neuen Laptop. PCI-E 3.0 gibt es in Notebooks schon seit IvyBridge...

Einzig relevant wären für mich die Effizienzvorteile. Denn die Taktraten die mit Skylake in Notebooks gefahren werden sind ja mal verdammt hoch...


----------



## iTzZent (2. November 2015)

mSATA hätte aber die Leistung des M.2 nicht gepackt... wenn ich da an die aktuellen NVMs M.2 SSDs denke... sportliche 2Gb/s sind schon ne Hausnummer... da sehen die alten mSATA SSDs mit lächerlichen 500-600MB/s schon recht alt aus.

Auch wenn die Taktraten der Skylake CPU´s recht hoch sind, sind sie dennoch deutlich kühler und etwas sparsamer wie die Vorgänger. Skylake ist mal wieder ein Schritt und die richtige Richtung, genauso wie es Maxwell von Nvidia war.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. November 2015)

Und wozu braucht man 2GB/s in einem Laptop? Entsprechende SSDs wo man die Transferrate auch einige Zeit nutzen kann sich eh zu teuer. Andererseits bezweifel ich, dass ein NORMALER Anwender die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile überhaupt merkt. Zumal ich mir schwer vorstellen kann dass wenn meine MX200 mSATA schon im SATA II-Modus an den 70° kratzt dass M.2-PCIe-SSDs in einem Laptop ihre Transferraten halten können.


----------

